# Silly Little Joke



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 21, 2014)

Why are sheep so serious?
Because ewes don't kid.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2014)

good one!


----------



## kinder (Mar 21, 2014)

X 2


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Apr 16, 2014)

Very cute


----------

